# Wolverine and the X-Men



## Oaker (Oct 21, 2018)

Anybody seen this show? I'm kind of having a not so good time and I wanted to watch something to pass the time, but not something special that I would associate to this times, so I thought of watching this show.

Oh boy, was I wrong! First off, I was wrong about it, I remember seeing tv spots and commercials for it, but never watched it, I figured it was a bad cartoon with no substance, I expected it to be exactly what "Ultimate Spider-man" turned out to be, and that was before the show even existed. See, they made Wolverine the leader, one would think they did that because of focus groups and suits decided that, because it's the character that sells the most.

Except... they worked it into the story, and WELL. From the beginning Jean is missing and Cyclops is miserable about it (small spoiler, but it's literally the first episode), it makes sense, but yeah... more miserable than he should be... Wolverine even has a line about it "so if Jean is missing nobody else is worth saving?".

The whole story, the arcs, the way it's worked out, hot damn! it was fine cartooning! They used elements from dark phoenix, and days of future past.

I sort of binged on it in like a week and a few days, after all it's just 26 episodes, I couldn't stop. That it has 13 episodes is a bad sign, it means it's just filling a time slot and there is no plan to renew it; this one extended it to 2 season, that it didn't happen a third time was no surprise to me, executives would only have given it actual season if it had been a massive success, a moderate one wouldn't have cut it. While it lasted me, it was fantastic.

So fantastic that I wanted more, which made me turn to X-men Evolution, I remember enjoying it in its day, and once when I was in the university I was talking to some guy and he called Justice League "the infantile league"... THE SHOW WITH LESBIAN SEX JOKES IN IT... but he did say he liked X-men Evolution.

Oh boy, I've watched 5 episodes... and frankly... it's kind of a stinker so far. You have problems like "OH MY GOD BULLYING", "MIDTERMS AM I RITE?!", "DATING AND STUFF". For Pete's sake... Nostalgia begone! I liked the show I had no experience with WAAAY better.

Wolverine and the X-men made me like characters I already like more than I already did. Nightcrawler and Beast, love 'em. I kid you not, I'm a '90s kid, I grew up with the show of that decade, and I think this one gives it a run for its money, I intend to re-watch it in some months, then I'll conclude whether or not X-men TAS is better or worse.


----------



## zyther kaldrok (Oct 21, 2018)

oh yeah that sho was the best i watched it on nicktoons and that was the first time i saw the days of future past timeline and domino


----------

